# Shots from The Perth wood show



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My friend John sent me these shots taken at the recent Perth wood show, I thought they might be of interest. there is the latest deep turning tool from Vermec that goes to 350 mm, about 14" and John, shown, who was demonstrating, said it was magic and he has ordered one. Then there is the very substantial looking three point steady, the ball turning jig and the carving jig, all look very well made.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Harry. Nice looking equipment. Shouldn't you have one of big white machines???:laugh:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Harry... you stay away, there is nothing but trouble for you there


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Harry. I'm familiar with metal ball turning tools but I'd never thought of them for wood, too.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a ball turning device, either Sorby or Craft supplies. Not very good. I turn multiple balls using my Australian Woodfast Lathe copier. Make the template then waste the blank to a smooth ball. Safe and sure.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't believe you didn't go Harry, I remember the pile of goods after the last 2 shows!

Corey


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> My friend John sent me these shots taken at the recent Perth wood show, I thought they might be of interest. there is the latest deep turning tool from Vermec that goes to 350 mm, about 14" and John, shown, who was demonstrating, said it was magic and he has ordered one. Then there is the very substantial looking three point steady, the ball turning jig and the carving jig, all look very well made.


Harry,

Isn't your credit card happy that you could not attend.....

Imagine the pen that you could turn on that.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Thanks for sharing Harry. Nice looking equipment. Shouldn't you have one of big white machines???:laugh:


Bernie, if I was even just ten years younger I would have it all, as it is, I haven't touched my lathe in months but am hoping to do so in the near future.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

challagan said:


> I can't believe you didn't go Harry, I remember the pile of goods after the last 2 shows!
> 
> Corey


Unfortunately Corey I had a specialist appointment on opening day Friday and don't like the huge crowds that get there on the Saturday and Sunday. 
I think the carving jig could be useful to you once you start on the full size carvings.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry,
> 
> Isn't your credit card happy that you could not attend.....
> 
> ...


James, at my age we don't worry about credit card debts, when I go, my debts, if any will go with me!


----------

